
Google Contributor - dedalus
https://www.google.com/contributor/welcome/
======
helloworld
Sounds like a variation on Tipjoy (YC S08):

[https://techcrunch.com/2009/08/20/tipjoy-heads-to-the-
deadpo...](https://techcrunch.com/2009/08/20/tipjoy-heads-to-the-deadpool/)

Good luck, but 20 years of failed micropayment-for-content startups don't bode
well for this.

~~~
brudgers
It looks like this is a Google project. Controlling a somewhat popular ad
network places it in a rather unique position in regard to creating a liquid
market between readers and writers.

